# Potential Buy?!?



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh gosh! I have a thing for draft breeds... they just look so darn powerful. The only thing I don't like about her is her pretty short neck... and she MIGHT have sloping pasterns, I can't see with all the pretty feathers!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ummmm... I want!!

I have nothing to say as far as a critique...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Noone else has anything to say?

Thanks Allie and Mayfield for the comments!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

she's gorgeous...i saw her on equinenow.com they said she can be a little hard to catch and trim....i think my next horse will be a draft.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is also what they have told me as well. She is a bit shy but once you catch her she is good. And she has only ever been trimmed while in a a squeeze.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is definitely a looker. The only thing that jumps out at me is that the bones in her legs seem to be really small considering her bulky size. She hasn't been taught to stand for the farrier? :/ Eh, that is not cool. Are you looking at her just as a pretty horse in the pasture or are you wanting to ride/drive her? Is she broke or just a brood mare? I love horses, but I personally wouldn't want one that I couldn't use for anything except to look at (unless they were really old).


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't like his short legs and plump bodym or his mane really. But that is my opiunion.


----------



## fireinthedisco (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't buy sight unseen! been there, done that, got bitten real bad not once or twice, 4 times! I now buy all my horses after I have seen them studied my video's and have taken a friend with me, even a non horsey friend! I like a good nature and good confromation!

If you have to get a vet check! Most vets will tell you what the confromation is like and any issues she may have that you cannot see!


----------



## fireinthedisco (Feb 17, 2009)

PS by the foal, natural jumping ability in that one! ha ha ha!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well IF I buy her I plan on training her to drive and possibly ride as well. I don't have horses JUST to look at, why would I do that when I spend more money on them than myself? LOL 

I don't plan on buying sight unseen, she is located within an hour from my place and I would go out and look at her first.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I would say go for it. She would probably throw nice sport horse babies too, if bred to something with a nice neck/thinner. (Their stud, although pretty... is not the horse I would chose for her. You'd be breeding little tanks!)

She looks like fun.  ...And big! lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

No offense, but I personally don't like her. Too heavy built, short neck and long body. I've seen Clydesdales around (even in rescue barn!) and they look way more athletic and not nearly as heavy - very gorgeous horses (even though I'm not big fan of heavy breeds).


----------

